# Lessons, Price?



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Hey guys, whats the average price per hour for lessons? I've been quoted 40 and 50 and even 60 an hour and it seems a bit high to me. Or is that normal?


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Depends on experience. 

I'm moving to online stuff. 1000 x better value. Albeit not hands on. 

JamPlay was good. 

I'm moving onto yousician 
Multiple instruments. $200 usd/ year


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

$60 is high =[ Here on CL they average around $40 - $50 per hour. I've had lessons from some top instructors here in the Vancouver area (e.g. Simon Jarrett) and I've never paid more than $50 per hour.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I think it really depends on who you are getting lessons from. Instructors who have played in bands that have commercial success, or are studio musicians, or have played with Taylor Swift  can usually charge a little more. I've taken lessons recently at $55 hr with a professional who does studio work, and a music degree. I also previously took lessons for $20 hr from another pro but he underpriced his work, either intentionally or not.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

40-50 is about right for a private instructor working from their home. But for someone working out of a studio or a music school with multiple instructors, $60 is not out of line. Some of it depends on geographical location too. If the cost of living is higher, rates are likely to be higher too. Generally you will also pay more for an instructor with credentials (eg. a degree in music).


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm really enjoying on-line courses. I can run the lessons when and where I want. I can also replay parts that I'm struggling with without the fear that I'm being looked at as an idiot with 10 thumbs. Using Guitar Tricks, Guitar Zoom and Andy Guitar.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

It depends on location, urban vs rural, local economy, competition, home studio vs store front, and so on as others have described. Generally speaking the extreme ends of the fee differential exist for different reasons, but the bulk of competent instruction can be hired for the happy medium. I used to be low, then I was high, now I'm slipping low again as I haven't raised my rates for a couple of years, though I did reduce my year by two weeks last year to give me more time at the end to catch up on make-ups. I don't charge by the lesson but by the year, pro-rated for those who start late. $800/year. I also offer casual appointments for $40/hour and they mostly go to adults, former or irregular students, shift workers, retirees, and visitors. I have a home based lesson studio in a small town, and have been in business since 1999.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

In my area the usual rate seems to be $20-$25 per half hour. I am about to start lessons with a new teacher who is charging $30 per hour.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Or pay a bit more.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2017)

.. and learn nothing because you're not concentrating?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> Or pay a bit more.....


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

My problem is i work shifts, so I need an instructor that's flexible with that. i can;t do every saturday at 4pm, or anything written in stone. it has to be week by week.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

laristotle said:


> .. and learn nothing because you're not concentrating?



Oh I'd be concentrating. Believe me, I'd be concentrating hard...just not on the guitar.


----------



## Ricktoberfest (Jun 22, 2014)

colchar said:


> Oh I'd be concentrating. Believe me, I'd be concentrating hard...just not on the guitar.


What guitar?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Ricktoberfest said:


> What guitar?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Good point.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

knight_yyz said:


> My problem is i work shifts, so I need an instructor that's flexible with that. i can;t do every saturday at 4pm, or anything written in stone. it has to be week by week.


Your situation is why I do casual/occasional appointments during my slower periods between 9 and 12 am and right after lunch. School kids are booked for most of the before school, lunch time, and evening spots, but the hours between are largely idle for me so I book shift workers, retirees, and work-at-home folks. Those are some of my favourite students because their needs and wants are often more interesting.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Duplicate post. My apologies.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm not really sure what I need or want right now. I just want to get better. LOL


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Bryan Sutton through Artistsworks has a ton of lessons and resources that make it way better value than a private instructor. One of the features is that you can upload videos of your progress and he'll respond back with a video of personalized feedback and advice. I'm not sure what else a private one on one instructor could do to top that. Now Bryan Sutton is a bluegrass guitarist and teaches that style. I know "Artistsworks has many instructors. It looks like at the link below the 2 main genres they have are Bluegrass and Jazz. Although I did find some Electric country guitar as well. Your allowed up to 5 video submissions to the teacher for a 3 month subscription, 12 for a 6 month subscription and unlimited for a 1 year subscription. For a one year subscription its $279 or $23 a month. At different times a year I know they offer discounts on those prices. Once a year some time over the Christmas holidays they offer a 50% discount on any of the subscriptions.
There was a guy on the Martin forum subscribed to the Bryan Sutton lessons that gave me his password to go in and look around. I messe with it for about 3 days and was totally impressed. Hundreds of lessons from beginner to advanced. All video lessons. Back tracks for practice. Discussion forums and you can share your videos with other members. I don't think a private instructor could compete with the amount of resources.
I got the email offer of 50% off this past new years, it was a 24 hour offer. I should have taken it but wasn't sure I could commit to it at the time. I'll wait till the next offer of 20% comes along and I'll maybe jump on a 3 month subscription. That should give me enough to work on until the next 50% discount then I'll sign up for a year.

Bluegrass Lessons | ArtistWorks


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

A bunch of us signed up for this course maybe a year ago. I made it through the first session and about half of the second one, but became preoccupied with other things. I do still plan to go back and work through some more of the course at a later date.

The Professional Guitar Masterclass - Udemy

It's really solid if you are also considering online lessons. But of course you don't get real time feedback this way, so it's not the same as actually sitting down with an instructor.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

knight_yyz said:


> I'm not really sure what I need or want right now. I just want to get better. LOL


I used to take lessons in Hamilton (up on the escarpment for $15.00 for every 1/2 hour. That was awhile ago but he was the best teacher I have come across. I might be able to find his email or even his address if you would like me to try. I'm sure he is charging more now if he is still teaching.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Sure, I'll take a recomendation. Especially if the guy is good


----------



## kruts (Apr 30, 2006)

Anything above $40 / hour seems high... I would say between $30 to $40/hour would be reasonable.


----------

